# تحسين موصلية النحاس الكهربائى



## ahmed h. yousef (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوتى و اخوانى أرجو المساعدة ضرورى جدا - اريد معلومات تفصيلية فى كيفية تحسين موصلية النحاس الكهربائى conductivity المستخدم فى تصنيع الاسلاك و الموصلات فى الكابلات الكهربائية - هل يتم ذلك اثناء صهر النحاس و عمل قضبان rods التى يتم سحبها الى اقطار صغيرة أو عن طريق زيادة التخمير annealing لهذه الاسلاك اثناء السحب - ارجو الافادة ضرورى جدا و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------

